# Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA?



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

So, I was thinking that if you are looking for a 2-door/3-door car within the VAG family in North America, you basically have two choices:
GTI starting @ CAD$28,000 ......... and TT starting @ CAD$56,000.
Shouldn't Audi/VW have a coupe/3-door vehicle slotted somewhere between these two?
BMW offers their 325Ci coupe starting at CAD$43,000.

What's my real point?! Audi, bring us 3-door A3 already!


----------



## geoken2 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*

A4 convertable.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (geoken2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoken2* »_A4 convertable.

Since it's a convertible and starting at CAD$52,000, I don't consider it a substitute for a BMW 3-series coupe or fitting into the described category.
I'm thinking something along the Mercedes-Bezn C230/C320 Coupe as an example. Although, MB is discontinuing the sales of the Coupe in NA this year.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

Is there a market? A couple of Car Loungers doesn't make a business case.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_Is there a market? A couple of Car Loungers doesn't make a business case.

Oh I agree and MB proves the point with their poor Coupe sales and horrible resale values. Still... I want a car like that and I surely hope BMW can satisfy my tastes in the future.


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*

I don't think there's a market for a 4 door Audi hatchback in the US, basically a VW A5 Golf with less headroom in the rear, with FWD only for the first model year.
There might be interest in a 2 door sporty coupe, but those sales will probably come from a certain segment of A4 owners.


----------



## Noog (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*

Isn't Audi bringing the A3 over here?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (Noog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noog* »_Isn't Audi bringing the A3 over here?



Just the 5-door version.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_Is there a market? A couple of Car Loungers doesn't make a business case.

This goes way beyond TCL.
Each year worldwide, BMW and Mercedes sell close to half a million 3 Series coupes and CLKs, combined. The next Lexus IS will also be available in coupe form.
The question at hand is why does Audi continually hand over this market to its arch rivals without so much as a whimper?
The last Audi coupe stopped production in what, 1996? Wanna guess how many 3 Series coupes have been sold since then? I just don't get it...


_Modified by My Name Is Luka at 11:41 AM 1-17-2005_


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*

VW Scirocco/Corrado/Audi Coupe killer....


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (Volkswagenut)*

Here's a prime reason to bring over a 3-dr Audi.
















A better looking, better quality, upscale GTi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (Volkswagenut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagenut* »_VW Scirocco/Corrado/Audi Coupe killer....


How so? Those cars (along with the coupe market) were already dead by the time the Merc came around.


----------



## VRSung (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (Hajduk)*

no R32's over there?


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

I don't understand why they never made an A4 coupe based on the A4 cab....


----------



## wihaR32TT (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (MRVW01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_Here's a prime reason to bring over a 3-dr Audi.
















A better looking, better quality, upscale GTi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats the RS3, I'm pretty sure it will be at least 45 grand for it if not more.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (My Name Is Luka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Name Is Luka* »_
This goes way beyond TCL.
Each year worldwide, BMW and Mercedes sell close to half a million 3 Series coupes and CLKs, combined. The next Lexus IS will also be available in coupe form.
The question at hand is why does Audi continually hand over this market to its arch rivals without so much as a whimper?
The last Audi coupe stopped production in what, 1996? Wanna guess how many 3 Series coupes have been sold since then? I just don't get it...

_Modified by My Name Is Luka at 11:41 AM 1-17-2005_

That's exactly the point I was trying to raise. It seems that in North America no one manufacturer wants to touch *and develop* the premium small coupe/hatch segment. BMW and Audi will test the market with their premium 5-door hatches. It seems to makes sense that this would be a natural progression for most people spending their younger years in a GTI and now with starting families would move to 3 more doors, yet still accessible premium brand.
However, what about us, single people or DINKs looking for that "next step", but not trying to jump into "executive segment (3-series coupe) and not having enough $$$ to jump over it right into high-premum sport cars - M3, TT, Boxster?
Give me an S3 and I'll shut up. If BMW comes through with the rumors of a 2-series coupe, sliced right into the segment I'm talking about, they'll have a sure customer. In that case, Audi can then just go off and fight their life-long battle against 3-series sedan, MB C-class, Acura, Infiniti etc., while BMW fills in what's left in the product positioning chart in the segment described above.


----------



## 9 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (wihaR32TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wihaR32TT* »_
Thats the RS3, I'm pretty sure it will be at least 45 grand for it if not more.

im pretty sure its a plain old s3, i dont think they make an rs3


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9* »_
im pretty sure its a plain old s3, i dont think they make an rs3

S3, check the grill for further proof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes they should bring it here


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIfreak* »_Give me an S3 and I'll shut up.

I guess if I could get an S3 and it was only a 3-dr, I could deal with it.....


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (silver30v)*

heres an old pchop that i had saved 








I think audi does need a coupe ! Although i love an avant that can move too (b5 RS4 comes to mind)


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (veedublvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublvr* »_ 
I think audi does need a coupe ! Although i love an avant that can move too (b5 RS4 comes to mind) 

I've seen that one on main street right near dons diner (sorry, saw that you were from woodland and couldn't help myself


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (veedublvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublvr* »_heres an old pchop that i had saved 








I think audi does need a coupe ! Although i love an avant that can move too (b5 RS4 comes to mind) 

Now we're talking! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*

I'd take this too...


----------



## krzysztof (Jul 9, 1999)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*

New Beetle also. But the Concept C should fit the role you're thinking of:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (krzysztof)*

^if the Concept C goes into production and sold in the US, I wouldn't be suprised to see an Audi derivative in the states as well


----------



## peach (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (chucchinchilla)*

The Audi A5 based on the Nuvolari concept will be A4-sized. An actual A4 coupe was well on its way, but then cancelled.
















And it will sit on the new B8 platform...
_The latest edition of Car Magazine has an interesting feature on Audi's emerging platform strategy. Audi might not have adopted rear-wheel drive but a whole host of fundamental rethinks on chassis design should certainly spice up the range's front-wheel drive handling characteristics. In summary B8 platform will offer:
1. Gearbox moves to rear end of transmission to improve weight distribution
2. Engines move behind front wheels to improve weight distribution and steering
3. Front axle moves forward with front overhang reduced significantly 
4. 4 wheel-drive models get 40:60 power bias, i.e. 60% of power goes to rear wheels
5. Fundamental rethink about supsension design to create a more supple better riding range of cars
The net effect of these changes is that entry level front-wheel drive models will be as fail-safe as they have always been, but 4-wheel drive models will have a weight balance and handling dynamics much closer to those of BMW and MB, but with the added benefit of better traction and more predictable handling in less favorable conditions.
The first models to appear with this new platform are the A5 Coupe and Convertibe (based on the Nuvolari concept), pencilled in for 2007. The next A4 and A6 will also be built on this platform. (The Le Mans mid-engine supercar has also been given the green light for production and will be launched as the RS9.)_
Lots of info


----------



## JSK (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*

YES! S3 needs to come. My guess is that it would be a hit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (JSK)*

my neighbor has that benz that thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

I've been wishing for an S3 in north america ever since the vortex was created. And I hear that we will be getting a four door A3...that really blows because I want a three door.


----------



## JSK (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (veedublvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublvr* »_heres an old pchop that i had saved 








I think audi does need a coupe ! Although i love an avant that can move too (b5 RS4 comes to mind) 

That is insanely hot. S4 based coupe would be crazy.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

B8 A5 is only 2 more years away.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_
S3, check the grill for further proof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes they should bring it here

They don't make an S3 now, until the new one comes out.
I test drove the A3 Sportback 3.2 quattro DSG today. Stop complaining and get that, it's an insane car.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (Son of a B...5er!)*

VW also lists the New Beetle as a coupe...







(I kid you not)


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_VW also lists the New Beetle as a coupe...







(I kid you not)

Main Entry: cou·pé 
Variant(s): or coupe /kü-'pA, 2 often 'küp/
Function: noun
Etymology: French coupé, from past participle of couper to cut, strike
1 : a four-wheeled closed horse-drawn carriage for two persons inside with an outside seat for the driver in front
2 usually coupe : a 2-door automobile often seating only two persons; also : one with a tight-spaced rear seat


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_VW also lists the New Beetle as a coupe...







(I kid you not)

And Germans call the normal Golf a "limousine".


----------



## nmulax (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (peach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peach* »_The Audi A5 based on the Nuvolari concept will be A4-sized. An actual A4 coupe was well on its way, but then cancelled.


















That's a good starting point; though I think it's a bit too much like the TT. They need to rework the roof line and give it more of an A4/S4 shape. Basically what BMW's done with the 325i and the 325ci.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (nmulax)*

I belive Audi has learned form, it's mistakes in the past, I doubt they will thry again. None of the Audi coupes have sold well, EVER. The 2-door 4000, Coupe GT (typ85), the UrQ, the 90 Cq, the TT hardtop, etc...none have sold well...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Does Audi need a coupe/3-door in NA? (GTIfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIfreak* »_I'd take this too...
















































I'll take mine in Tornado Red please


----------

